# Anyone recognise this?



## dickm (9 Nov 2015)

In the box containing a Boxford Little Giant toolpost grinder acquired at the weekend, there was another grinding shaft, but obviously not a Boxford part. Does anyone recognise it? Manufacturer, what machine it might fit etc? It's no use to me, but interested to know more about it and would be open to (small!) offers if anyone wants it.


----------



## adidat (9 Nov 2015)

Looks vaguely like this below

https://www.google.co.uk/search?rlz...rp..3.3.609.lS05j1BycaI#imgrc=_7wNl3pUbtHnrM:

With a warco paint job, but I can't find any items that match with that search criterior.

May be interested as I could make it work with my newly acquired super 7

Adidat


----------



## dickm (9 Nov 2015)

Interesting. As you say, there doesn't appear to be anything quite the same on that link, but the paint job could indeed be Warco (though it looks a bit too well finished for their stuff. But I'm a machine snob!). If you are interested, just pm me an offer. Not wanting to put you off, but I'm loth to grind anything anywhere near my S7.


----------



## adidat (9 Nov 2015)

Thanks for reminding me, succsefully put off. Lol

Afidat


----------



## Wildman (9 Nov 2015)

I would be interested, what would it cost to post please


----------



## heimlaga (10 Nov 2015)

This is just pure speculation...... but if the base travelled lenghtwise along some kind of ways set at the correct angle this would make sense as a grinder for morse tapers.

Some spindles and quills have case hardened tapers which have to be ground after hardening.


----------



## dickm (10 Nov 2015)

It's probably going into the post to Wildman in the next day or so.


----------

